
Ask HN: Somebody pretends to be me when sending spam - cztomsik
Hey, I&#x27;ve just got email rejection from some internet forum, to which I had not subscribed, nor posted.<p>It was just regular spam with bitcoin blackmailing which you get a lot if you have public mail address.<p>What&#x27;s not cool is that the mail was sent like it was from me (fake headers?), is there anything I can do about this? Even from the legal point of view - somebody could go after me because he wouldn&#x27;t know I wasn&#x27;t the real sender.
======
mtmail
It's fake headers and been done as long as email exists. If you have your own
domain you can use anti spoofing measures like SPF, DMARC, DKIM
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DomainKeys_Identified_Mail](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DomainKeys_Identified_Mail)
So you'd tell receivers only you (DNS entry of your mail server's IP) are
allowed to send from this domain and if they ever see somebody else doing it
they should mark it as spam.

------
moksly
Are you domain forwarding, and if so, is your SPF record set up correctly?

~~~
cztomsik
I just have MX set to google apps, I will have a look into SPF, thanks :)

